# The Art of In-Fighting by Frank Klaus



## lklawson (Mar 9, 2011)

I am pleased to announce the republication of "The Art of In-Fighting" by Frank Klaus.

The download is, as always, free.

Special thanks to Professor Bruno Cruicchi, collector and life-long Martial Artist for providing the original of this book for me to republish.

http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/the-art-of-in-fighting/15104806

Marketoid blurb:
Born in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania in Frank Klaus was a German-American boxer.  His professional career spanning 39 matches netted 32 wins 21 by KO.  He won the Middleweight Championship of the world in 1913 and was elected to the Ring Boxing Hall of Fame in 1974.

Acclaimed as an inside fighter, in approximately late 1913 or some time thereafter he penned his book of instruction on in-fighting.

Klaus packs a great number of photograph into his work for such a comparatively short and focused book: 27 in all including several action shots from his fights giving this book a ratio of about 1 photo for every 2 ½ pages of instruction.

Particular gems include The Liver Punch, Feigning Grogginess, and Beating an Opponent by Punching his Gloved Hands or Arms.

Truly a Historic Boxing must have!​Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Stickgrappler (Mar 9, 2011)

As always, thank you Kirk!

Also sincerest thanks to Professor Bruno Cruicchi!


----------



## lklawson (Mar 9, 2011)

Stickgrappler said:


> As always, thank you Kirk!


Always a pleasure.



Stickgrappler said:


> Also sincerest thanks to Professor Bruno Cruicchi!


Indeed.  I was hoping to be able to see him at CombatCon but I haven't been able to arrange to go.  Ah well.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

